# The FJ Holden



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my replica of the car from the movie "The FJ Holden", a coming of age movie set in suburban australia. It follows Kevin as he starts his first job, chases girls and drinks till he falls over (normal late teens, right?) His car is this beat up 1953 Holden FJ Sedan with a Holden 'Grey' 132 cu engine, which he paints yellow later in the movie.

My kit came from ebay and is curbside, with some rims i bought after many weeks searching from a seller in the usa. it was painted grey with some blue and primer red patches, with custom printed license plates and brown vinyl interior.

























fjholden6 by aus_mus, on Flickr

























fjholden1 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

¡ʇɐǝɹƃ ƃuᴉʞoo˥ :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very cool I like the simulated rust spots...a classic!


----------

